# Weight gain in female ferret



## New2Ferrets (May 8, 2015)

I have two young female ferrets, Dora and Bu, both 1.5 years old and spayed. Bu's always been the bigger sister but just this last month or so we have noticed Bu feeling much 'chunkier'. I'm not sure whether this is just in comparison to Dora who is so slight. They live outside so perhaps Bu is just reacting to the changing season?

Both girls are very active, eating and pooping fine. Last weigh in Dora was 650g and Bu was 750g so quite a difference.

Should I be concerned?


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello, both look healthy and because of the time of year, you shouldn't be worried, it's normal for them to plonk on weight just as the weather starts getting cold.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Outdoor ferrets normally get chunky & put on a thicker coat when the weather cools down & slimmer when it warms up. 
Indoor ones don't always follow the same pattern, I've had some moult & lose weight when the heating goes on... 

As long as they are otherwise healthy there's nothing to worry about...


----------



## New2Ferrets (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for your replies! I've also noticed Boo getting quite chunky around the neck - in your experiences does increased fat round the lymph glands come with the winter weight? I'm worried now poor Dora isn't gaining enough!


----------



## Robert Krajewski (Oct 16, 2016)

My ferret Albert is changing all his full and gained around 400gr by now. It looks like that's norm for some ferrets during winter.

View media item 76422


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

@New2Ferrets Ferrets tends to get fat all over, some even get neck fat rolls. If there's fat lymph nodes then it's possible she's stored fat around them.

@Robert Krajewski Albert is lovely!


----------

